# Where do i pay the council tax IBI? in Benidorm



## Benistu (Aug 24, 2015)

Desperately trying to resolve issues with the apartment purely because no one has been there for years and whilst money was left in the account there, direct debits failed and weren't set back up again so quite a few bills to pay. 
Is Suma not the same as IBI? like what we have in the UK as Council tax?
We've paid
1: Iberdrola (Electricity).
2: Comunicado
3: Suma
It's just i can't find any letters for this IBI or whatever its called.

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Benistu said:


> Desperately trying to resolve issues with the apartment purely because no one has been there for years and whilst money was left in the account there, direct debits failed and weren't set back up again so quite a few bills to pay.
> Is Suma not the same as IBI? like what we have in the UK as Council tax?
> We've paid
> 1: Iberdrola (Electricity).
> ...


Firstly, SUMA is a company that collects a variety of tax on behalf of the Government. Many Brits think SUMA is a tax - it's not.

IBI stands for Impuesto sobre bienes inmuebles urbana / rustica - (council tax in UK ish). 

Your local town hall will be able to help with this bill either by printing off a bill which you can then take to a bank to pay or by pointing you in the right direction. The IBI is dealt with by the catastro (cadastro) - some town halls don't deal with it directly.


What about your water bills and your basura (rubbish) bills?


----------



## Benistu (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi snikpoh and thanks.
I contacted Suma and they said the bill i had paid was to cover property tax & garbage and in the receipt, it says IBI. ie
2014 IBI/ 9996706YH4699N0013XP ID00014******** = €312
2014 RECOGIDA RESIDUOS SOLIDOS ID00014********= €141
But is IBI the main council tax thingy for €312 per annum?
Does water come under comunidad payment as it is in the block of 39 apartments as we cant see any bills for that neither.
My gnan is 100 years old and moved back to the UK when my granfather died so its hard to sort things out.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It looks like you've paid the IBI and Basura.

Water is usually individually metered - take a look in the meter cupboard and see if you can work out which meter is yours. I'm sure you will have one. Water bills are quarterly.

Our Basura bill is just 80€ but then I guess it's different where you are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It looks like you've paid the IBI and Basura.
> 
> Water is usually individually metered - take a look in the meter cupboard and see if you can work out which meter is yours. I'm sure you will have one. Water bills are quarterly.
> 
> Our Basura bill is just 80€ but then I guess it's different where you are.


water bills aren't always quarterly - ours are every two months 


basura is once a year as is IBI - though in our town you can set up a monthly direct debit to pay IBI, basura & car tax together (if you have a car) & spread all three over the year in easier payments.


----------



## Benistu (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks alot.
So is there anything else other than
1: iberdrola Electricity (gas is bottled),
2: communidad Nerieda
3: Suma IBI
4: Suma property tax
5: Sum garbage
6: water (paid through partment block fees).
They don't have a house phone/mobile/internet or bike or car. 
I know the above has all been paid but is there another kind of tax for council or property?
Also, 
Which one would pay for the Police/ Fire Brigade / street lighting etc?
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Benistu said:


> Thanks alot.
> So is there anything else other than
> 1: iberdrola Electricity (gas is bottled),
> 2: communidad Nerieda
> ...



I'm not sure how numbers 3 and 4 differ.

I presume 6 is part of 2 then?

There is no additional fee for Police/Fire Brigade or street lighting as they are all paid for out of the IBI.


----------



## Benistu (Aug 24, 2015)

yea, our water is included in the comunidad,
It was Suma that we had to pay the Ibi/Property tax & garbage debt to.

Not bad compared to UK prices but a quite a waste of money as no one has lived there since 1997 lol 
Going to do basics, air con, electric meter, paint decorate, new kitchen unit and just put it up for sale.
Just can't leave any debts looming over it it's time for when selling.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Benistu said:


> yea, our water is included in the comunidad,
> It was Suma that we had to pay the Ibi/Property tax & garbage debt to.
> 
> Not bad compared to UK prices but a quite a waste of money as no one has lived there since 1997 lol
> ...


It might sound stupid but be careful of doing ANY work without discussing it first with the community and, possible, the town hall - you need a licence for just about everything.

What do you think you're going to do wit the electric meter?


----------



## Benistu (Aug 24, 2015)

The meter that is located in the apartment is ancient, one of those click click ones, iberdrola will replace the meter and an electrician is rewiring and installing air con. 
We have informed the town hall that it is a necessity as it is a fire hazard as it is. Wires are brittle and prone to overheating, iberdrola engineer suggested we do it.


----------

